# Weird spots on tegu



## iamcrow25 (Nov 27, 2020)

I’ve done my research about tegus and I have not seen something that matched this photo yet. Can someone help explain what these spots mean and what I could do to help?


----------



## LizardStudent (Nov 27, 2020)

Mine has these as well, she's had them since I got her at a month old. They shed fine and don't seem to bother her. Would love if someone could answer this


----------



## Alex’s Reptiles (Dec 2, 2020)

Honestly I’m not sure what they are- that being said I think just give it a few sheds and observe your tegu and see if it bothers him/her and if not and it’s not growing, I’d just leave it alone for now.


----------



## Dylan koch (Dec 2, 2020)

They look like spot where it got burnt from being under the heat lamp for too long! My female blue tegu had something pretty similar but worse from her trying to climb and escape my pushing the heat lamp up and burnt her self and now has a permanent scar looking thing on neck.. pretty sure yours is burns from heat lamp


----------



## VersacesMama (Dec 2, 2020)

i agree, it looks like a heat lamp burn. moisturize it with a bit of coconut oil, it will help with the dry look, and a masssaged gu is a happy gu.


----------



## Mike B (Dec 2, 2020)

iamcrow25 said:


> I’ve done my research about tegus and I have not seen something that matched this photo yet. Can someone help explain what these spots mean and what I could do to help?


They look like mini burns


----------



## Debita (Dec 2, 2020)

My adult male has a couple of spots similar to yours - kind of grayed or faded patches - and while I didn't think it was because of the heat lamp - I think it's possible. Whatever it is - they don't seem to be growing, and when he sheds, they are still there. So - it seems like some sort of wear and tear, but not threatening.


----------



## iamcrow25 (Dec 4, 2020)

Dylan koch said:


> They look like spot where it got burnt from being under the heat lamp for too long! My female blue tegu had something pretty similar but worse from her trying to climb and escape my pushing the heat lamp up and burnt her self and now has a permanent scar looking thing on neck.. pretty sure yours is burns from heat lamp


I try to put the heat lamp where he can’t reach it. But he loves smacking it


----------



## Zyn (Dec 4, 2020)

Healed burns make sure your lamp is sending the light and heat over the area and not a small condensed area


----------



## IrieRogue (Dec 16, 2020)

iamcrow25 said:


> I’ve done my research about tegus and I have not seen something that matched this photo yet. Can someone help explain what these spots mean and what I could do to help?


When I first got my boy Pubba, he began developing these odd spots on him. When they first began developing they looked similar to what I see on your baby. I took him to the vet, & not even he could identify what it was. He suggested I try something prior to sending the scraping off to the lab. I began using povidone-iodine, diluted to the color of fresh brewed black tea, & I would soak him in a warm bath of it twice a day. The spots began healing, & a few months & sheds later they were completely gone. I assume it was some sort of bacterial infection that he had carried with him from Florida. I would suggest bathing your 'gu in iodine diluted with warm water to the aforementioned hue twice daily. If you notice improvement, keep doing so until you no longer see signs of the spots.


----------

